# Opinions on the Minikin WeHe model, not the asmodus?



## Armandt (21/6/17)

Want to buy a minikin possibly the WeHe Minikin. Opinions?


----------



## CharlieSierra (21/6/17)

It's not the real deal.. to put it in short

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (21/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> It's not the real deal.. to put it in short


Wehe is a sister company of Asmodus. Mostly made up of the same materials in the same factory.


----------



## Scissorhands (21/6/17)

The difference between a authentic boost and wehe 1.5 is R300-400 ish?

I would rather put in the little extra, that said i have not used the wehe version


----------



## spiv (21/6/17)

Word on the street is the Asmodus one is decorative and not to be used for vaping.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/we-could-all-be-using-our-mods-wrong.t38799/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Armandt (22/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Wehe is a sister company of Asmodus. Mostly made up of the same materials in the same factory.


So you'd say there's not much difference?


----------



## Jp1905 (22/6/17)

Asmodus released a statement on their site a while back that Wehe was a clone and they were looking into it,not sure whether that situation has changed,but basically the wehe is a clone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/6/17)

Armandt said:


> So you'd say there's not much difference?



Say one day you want to sell it, the wehe wouldn't be of much value


----------

